# Raw food recipies for a Lhasa Apso?



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

I am wondering if anybody has any good recipes for a Lhasa Apso.. Zoey our lhasa is only 14 weeks old now and she doesn't seem to like her dry food very well.. I was thinking if I could find some easy to make recipe that would be good for a Lhasa, and that I could make ahead and freeze or refrigerate for later.. she might like that better. I've been reading some stuff about raw feeding for Lhsas online but I haven't found any easy recipes.. The things I have read though say to avoid beef and dairy products.. and Chicken is supposed to be good. If anybody has any suggestions that would be great :-D


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

A raw diet is the same for all dogs, regardless of breed. The only thing that differs is portion. Zoey can eat the same things as a German Shepherd or a Great Dane, just obviously not in the same amounts. If you're looking for guidelines, check this sticky:
http://www.dogforums.com/5-dog-food-forum/36501-raw-feeders-please-post.html
and look at the menus posted by owners of smaller dogs.

Raw feeding can be tricky business, and it's not a good idea to proceed until you've done a fair amount of research. This sticky has tons of good resources:
http://www.dogforums.com/5-dog-food-forum/15085-feeding-raw-where-start.html
and I would also check out this page for a good list of links:
http://www.globalpaw.com/forum/dog-...trition/40770-recommended-dog-food-links.html

This page has good guidelines on how to start off a raw diet. 
http://www.skylarzack.com/rawfeeding.htm

It's a lot of reading, I know, but that's how it should be. Read, read, read before starting a raw diet. In my opinion it's the best thing you can feed a dog but remember, your dog's diet is completely in your hands now. That's the power of raw feeding, but if you're not well-equipped with the right knowledge, it can also be very problematic.


----------

